# What is Output Hyping for June 12th?



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 3, 2018)

The Trump-Kim Summit? The decision on the Time/Warner deal? 






They'll change the way we make music? Doesn't sound like new software would be enough to achieve that, although their customers have been asking for a drum machine for some time. 

Perhaps they have teamed up with Chillbot to make a mindblowing new desk, but my guess is a controller. If so, it would be a new MPE controller.

What do you think?


----------



## Jaap (Jun 3, 2018)

MPE as in Ms Paint Extravaganza?


----------



## fretti (Jun 3, 2018)

Just a wild guess, but it seems to have something to do with yellow I think

But the things flying around are percussion instruments right?! So probably a percussion library


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 3, 2018)

fretti said:


> But the things flying around are percussion instruments right?! So probably a percussion library



Boy am I an idiot.  Tambourines, bongos, maracas, claves, wood blocks, chocalhos, etc. What could that ever be?

But if it's Output, I'm guessing that there will be three kinds of percussion sounds that get blended and warped into presets with a snazzy UI. It won't just be a standard latin percussion machine.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 4, 2018)

I don't know, but its definitely not a good e-shot for those who are sensitive to flashing lights or epilepsy....


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm going back to the idea that this might be a controller. There are other things that flash by in the video besides the Latin percussion instruments. One of them is a synth/controller 

If they did create their own version of a ROLI, then they could create patches for all of their libraries that would show it off.


----------



## StillLife (Jun 12, 2018)

Arcade. A loop synthesizer. Subscription based.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 12, 2018)

another company leaving Kontakt behind. interesting.


----------



## blougui (Jun 12, 2018)

It's brilliant. 100 days free to taste and test.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 12, 2018)

Zero interest in anything subscription based.


----------



## Solara_Audio (Jun 12, 2018)

This looks quite interesting. As I am travelling much and need to be mobile, I don't like cloud-based VSTs (and subscriptions neither). But looking at the market, this seems to be the future.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 12, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> If they did create their own version of a ROLI, then they could create patches for all of their libraries that would show it off.



indeed a good idea. being able to do like roli of controlling mod/expression by sliding up the keys... but without the weird rubber Matt would be cool.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 12, 2018)

Looks like the offspring of Audiomodern and Splice.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 12, 2018)

anyone seen the subscription price?


----------



## joepaz (Jun 12, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> anyone seen the subscription price?


$10/month

https://output.com/arcade


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 12, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> Zero interest in anything subscription based.



Or cloud-based.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 12, 2018)

joepaz said:


> $10/month
> 
> https://output.com/arcade



oh, on the big yellow section. where is very obvious..


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 12, 2018)

Ok, nothing for me then - no subscriptions.


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 12, 2018)

Unless I'm missing something it's all about modifying loops.

I enjoy drum loops, but once we get into melodic/harmonic loops I find it becomes rather restrictive. 
Still, might try the demo though.


----------



## joepaz (Jun 12, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Unless I'm missing something it's all about modifying loops.
> 
> I enjoy drum loops, but once we get into melodic/harmonic loops I find it becomes rather restrictive.
> Still, might try the demo though.


Yeah, there's certainly no harm in demoing it. The free 100 days is pretty generous.


----------



## Voider (Jun 12, 2018)

100 days demo is really decent, but there's no benefit if I am not able to purchase the product afterwards, I don't want to rent stuff, I like to own things. And 10 bucks per month is a bad joke, that's more than I pay for Amazon Prime which gives me access to thousands of movies, a huge music library and premium shipping.

And before someone asks where the connection between those two is: Just speaking about value for money. I mean, apparently Arcade (I love that name btw) comes with thousands of samples, but it is still only one VST.


----------



## JEPA (Jun 12, 2018)

Arcade only works if you *dance* while the loops are playing...


----------



## andreªs (Jun 13, 2018)

Subscription pest...


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 13, 2018)

Looks like the Stylus upgrade we've been waiting for...


----------



## StatKsn (Jun 14, 2018)

Splice with the dedicated player is what I thought.

Splice ($10/mo for 100 samples/synth patch downloads per month, unlimited preview) is a decent service for what it's worth and Arcade's terms looks good enough (unlimited use for $10/month, can still playback after the expiration). It's pretty generous, in fact!

It all depends on the content - if they have a supply from many loop developers like Splice - but I love the premise. I'd take a $10 subscription with renewed contents than a static set of loops for $100 at once any day, but *if* the loop content only comes from Output it kind of rip the service's appeal for me.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jun 14, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> Zero interest in anything subscription based.


Good option for poor people. I also like rent-to-own models.


----------



## StatKsn (Jun 14, 2018)

For sample packs $10/mo is extremely cheap, considering I used to have to buy a $39 sample pack and end up using only a few kicks and hats, one bass shot and one or two risers.


----------



## Sunny Fable (Jun 15, 2018)

StatKsn said:


> For sample packs $10/mo is extremely cheap, considering I used to have to buy a $39 sample pack and end up using only a few kicks and hats, one bass shot and one or two risers.


Then you should subscribe to Noiiz. At 99$ a year currently, with many hundreds of sample packs that you can download and keep forever, presets, instruments, etc.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jun 15, 2018)

My suspicions about subscription instruments were confirmed. I signed up for Arcade, downloaded and installed. All fine. Then when I launched it I couldn't login. First it said that I wasn't online which is of course rubbish as I am always online (double checked anyway). When I tried again it said that my PC is already registered and that I needed to contact support. Seriously? I did the right thing and uninstalled everything and moved on. I just hope that East West and Output remain the only companies who do this subscription model. I just don't see that it will serve musicians very well. You just increase the potential support by x-fold.


----------

